
AI Dungeon - ghgr
https://play.aidungeon.io/
======
jostmey
Wow! I am blown away. The game accepts multiple sentences for each response.
Most responses are on cue, but sometimes the context provided by the AI is
silly. I feel like I could write 1 page sci-fi essay with this

